# Fairfield Yahoo Group Update



## ausman (Jul 1, 2006)

Many questioners asking about the Fairfield program here on TUG are referred to the yahoo group and many people subscribe to that group as a result.

Currently there is a problem approving new members. The resolution of which is still being worked upon.

If you have applied for membership of the Yahoo group this message is to advise you of the delay. It may be part of the resolution of the problem will require you to resubmit in the future.

In the meantime continue to post questions here on TUG, many are members of both groups.

Mark B.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 1, 2006)

FYI

Timeshareforums.com has also started a fairfield group there.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## intromaster (Jul 4, 2006)

I was wondering what happened. I applied twice, about 6 months ago and just last month. All I received was a denied email saying it hasnt been approved. 

I had also received an email from one of the moderators asking for all my information again before the denial.


----------



## ausman (Jul 4, 2006)

I believe when applying for membership of a Yahoo group which requires approval, that there is a time period that approval can happen in. Maybe about 3 weeks, if not approved then the fact that you were asked to resubmit details means someone was aware of an impending automatic denial and the clock has started again for your approval process.


----------



## morrison34 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey guys, I have tried logging into the FF Yahoo Group several times this morning/afternoon with no luck.  I am now getting a message that it is temporarily unavailable.  I know there has been a lot of upheaval (sp?) on there lately and was just hoping that the site hasn't been shut down or anything crazy like that.  Anyone else having trouble?  I am on vacation and using a dial up which is extremely slow, so maybe that has something to do with it?  This morning it was timing out.
Julie


----------



## linpat (Jul 8, 2006)

I was able to access the Yahoo Fairfield group site earlier this morning - I just tried and got the "unavailable" message. Despite the recent discussions and sometimes disagreements I hope the entire group has not been taken down. It is such a valuable source of information . Fairfield salemen tell us that we can get several weeks of vacation from our points - the Yahoo group showed us how to do it. Here's hoping that it's a temporary glitch. Patricia


----------



## EAM (Jul 8, 2006)

I had a difficulties this morning too, but I can access the site successfully now.  Yahoo has been making some changes; maybe that was the problem.


----------



## JOHNBJR (Jul 8, 2006)

I have also tried joining twice in the last 2 month...to no avail.  Got an e-mail from a Glen Benscoter, I think, who says the owner of the group is missing or something.  Sounds rather odd. 

Anyhow, I sure would like to get some info on Fairfield as I bought a UDI contract that is in the process of being recorded and, hopefully, I will be able to use soon.  I would like to learn the tricks of the trade so to speak...deposits to RCI, etc.


----------



## ausman (Jul 16, 2006)

Still a problem approving new members, and still being worked upon.


Mark B.


----------

